# Used cars in cyprus



## MIKE H (Jun 10, 2008)

Need some help please! We are moving to Paphos in June 2009 and we will need to buy a used car when we get there (importing one seems to much hassle),can anybody help with the following points:

(1) Do cars require an MOT as in the uk every year
(2) If you buy a car privately how do you know if the car is registered as a Cypriot car and the duty has been paid (is there a certificate?)
(3) How much is road tax on average

Sorry for all the questions but trying to work out the budget.


----------



## Miles and Sue (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi Mike

1, Mot test lasts for 2 years

2, I'm guessing the Cyprus number plate is a good sign but not really sure, you do get a log book but unless you can speak Greek it is not a lot of use. you also have to register the car in your name i went to a little office in paphos with my insurance and 20 euros later i was told to come back in a week to pick up the new log book

3, they have the same system that the UK have been trying to bring in i have a 1.3 and the tax is 59 euro per year I have noticed smaller cars paying 40 odd euro 1.8l seems to bee around 200 and I looked at a 2.5 litre until i saw the tax disc was nearly 500 euro, and last but by no means least I saw a nice looking 7 series BMW with a 950 euro tax disc on it i'm guessing it must have been 4.0l + 

there must be a website to explain all this but I have not managed to find it yet but make sure you check the tax cost before you part with your cash. 

Also bring proof of your no claims from the UK as they will honor it here insurance on a 1.3 42 yr old, full ncb, with wife included was 200 fully comp.


----------



## MIKE H (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for the info Miles and Sue, should be coming over to Paphos on the 7th June at long last, can't wait, how are you finding things? Thanks Mike


Miles and Sue said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> 1, Mot test lasts for 2 years
> 
> ...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jodie clarke said:


> Hi, my partner exports cars to cy! please be very ccarefull buying a car from anyone who isnt english you will im sure pay alot more than you should, sorry to be negative but its how it is im afraid, j...



jodie you seem to be very negative about everything to do with Cyprus.
My experience with Cyprus has been totally opposite to yours it seems.
In my 4.5 years of living here the only people who have ripped me and my husband off have been Brits. Cypriots have always bent overbackwards to be helpful and honest with us (apart from social insurance who are a nightmare)

Certainly it is wise to be wary about buying second hand cars from individuals as just like in the UK you have no comeback if anything goes wrong.
One of the problems with private sales is that if there is any money owing to the banks it is not easy for you as an indivdual to find out and once you are the owner any debt left on the car is transferred to you.
I know of people who have bought from Brits who were returningto the Uk only to find thatsuddenly they had inherited debts despite being told no money had been owing.


----------



## jodie clarke (Mar 13, 2009)

Veronica said:


> jodie you seem to be very negative about everything to do with Cyprus.
> My experience with Cyprus has been totally opposite to yours it seems.
> In my 4.5 years of living here the only people who have ripped me and my husband off have been Brits. Cypriots have always bent overbackwards to be helpful and honest with us (apart from social insurance who are a nightmare)
> 
> ...


Hi, yes I can honestly say on the whole I am nwgative about certain points in cy, however I have positive points too and lots of them at that matter. When I reply to any post and put my point across weather its posistive feed back or negative it boils down to the fact that im being honest and getting my opinion noticed. Also I do have bad experiences from being in cy. But that is niether here nor there, point is and the fact is you do have to be careful in cyprus as they do take advantage, its as simple as that. I agree with the english, im proud to be but i know as well as many other people who for sure would agree, engalnd is a nation of growing violence, and tormented crime, and the cypriots are not like this, but they do have many other bad points which reflect on the brits of which is totaly unecceptable, after all imagine what the island would be like without brits!!, little bit like norwich before the londoners moved there!! maybe! j...


----------

